# angel fish with discus



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

It's probably better to keep more than 2 discus. They feel more secure in larger groups. Also, if you are going to attempt mixing angels and discus, it would be best to have adult discus. Angels are generally more aggressive than discus at feeding time, so discus might get pushed out of the way and not get to eat.


----------



## bigtanklvr (Dec 24, 2007)

*Angel's with Discus*

If you want these two together the bigger the tank the better, lot's of tall plant's for them to hide in also make separate area's within the tank. A minimum of 5 of each raised together from babies, 3 or less and one will dominate the other's too death even. When growing these fish out feed 3 or 4 small feeds per day, I feed mine brine shrimp,hakari cichlid pellets and flake. The more fish you start with the better your odds are in having a school of each 6 months later. I started with 3 of each now have 1 of each, both very healthy though and don't bother each other. Good luck.


----------



## RTC 307 (Nov 22, 2007)

so how many discus do you guys think i should mix with the 5 angels?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Try 4-5 fish and no angles, or....get a larger tank, say a 135 with 5 of each and plant it densely.

Cramming too many large fish in a small plant tank, or any tank is not the best thing. Have the patience to get the right home for the fish or just do not do it.
A 75 is too small to do both other than a temp home as young fish.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

I have 3 discus (about3"-3.5" size) living peacefully with 3 angels. They've been together for 2 years. Never had a single problem. All in my 39g tank.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

A couple of things: That sounds like the tank is quite overstocked. Not necessarily because of bioload, but because of space requirements. Adult discus generally need 10 gals each. Another thing is that if your discus are 3-3.5 inches and 2 years old, they are probably stunted.


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

no joke they should be 2x that.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I have some of my discus that are only 6 months old and are bigger than that. But to the question at hand. You would really need a very large tank for the discus and angles to be mixed in.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Angels are aggressive eaters. Discus are more shy fish and do best in groups. A smaller group of discus may shy away from an angel feeding frenzy, but if you're lucky, you may be able to find aggressive eating discus also.

I keep 4 discus with 4 angels in a 125 gallon tank (no planted). I used to have more discus, but sold some and one died. I do plan to add more discus. My discus are aggressive eaters and compete well with the angels. The ones I sold did not compete well. The one that died changed after I added more decor (wood). It was paired with another discus, but somehow after the change, the male didn't seem that interested with her anymore. I guess she died from a broken heart.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

why mix two different groups of large fish!!!!!!!
go for a large group of what ever and then get lotsa smaller ones to do the clean up. Why cram too much of everything together.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Personally, I think it would be awesome to have altums, maybe some semi royal blues or browns in the same tank, along with big schools of tetras. But, I'd also want that 2,000 gallon dream tank


----------



## Arthur discus (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a 450 Lit tank 6 discus and 6 angel fish do you think I would have trouble? Discus about 5 inch and angle 4 inch.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Arthur discus said:


> I have a 450 Lit tank 6 discus and 6 angel fish do you think I would have trouble? Discus about 5 inch and angle 4 inch.


How long have you had them?
How long has tank been set up?
How long have you been keeping fish?
So many questions!
Length of tank?


----------

